
Why open-plan offices get a bad rap - cyunker
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/10/24/why-open-plan-offices-get-a-bad-rap
======
RachelF
It's not going to end, the article says why, too:

"To reduce costs, companies have attempted to cram in more people thus
creating denser—and louder—environments."

